# Some more pens.



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a new pen order to fill so I'm posting a few on here. I'm still working with the camera and light box to get better pictures. I've noticed that the CFL lights in the house change the colors allot. That Purple Fountain pen looks Blue under CFL's. 

Cambridge Hybrid in Cottonwood Burl
ElGrande Fountain in Purple dyed Boxelder Burl
Triton Fountain Pen in Ambroyna Burl
New Series Style in Kelat Burl
Ultra Cigar in Black Ash Burl

The lighter bluish background was auto adjusted and the others were done by me. Either way its a white photo background that don't seem to look white. I think I need brighter lights for the box to fix it but if anyone has idea please let me know. I'm no professional photographer but I would like to take professional type pictures one day.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Just beautiful pens. You really got this pen thing down Marine. I love #'s 3 and 4 the most. Especially the dark swirls of #4. I've never heard of a kelat burl but it's beautiful wood in this pen for sure. The gold really stands off the wood. Love it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Rich, where do you get your kits? Very nice looking pens.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow!I am impressed as usual with your work.Just beautiful.:yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I buy my kits from Berea Hardwoods. 

Yeah I got it down pretty good but still have a problem here and there. I mixed up the tubes the other night and had to trim one down to get at least 1 cigar pen done. Now I need to order some extra tubes. 

That Kelat Burl pen is nice but as with many woods it varies in color and that is the nicest one I have ever seen. I think the process for making that pen is stupid. After you have it finished you need to use a parting tool and cut a section off all the way to the tube. I always forget and start assembly just to take it apart put it back on the lathe and cut the damn thing.

Anyone ever use Camphor. I bought some but while just getting over a 3 day allergy attack, I read that it is highly toxic. I don't need that I thought and threw it away. I'm pretty sure those would have made beautiful pens also.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Those are all beautiful. I especially love the amboyna. How is it to turn? I think its my favorite wood but I havnt messed with any burls and with the price of amboyna, Ive been putting off destroying some!!

I got some CFL's for my light box as well. You need the "daylight" ones. They dont change your colors. I'm still playing with camera settings because my white backround always looks grey.

I have a really cool piece of figured Campher. Mine is still pretty green so I havnt cut it up yet. Thanks for the heads up though. Didny know it was toxic. I have some Mango also and I read that it is highly toxic to some.


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice looking pens! I would love to see someone actually turning one. It looks like that would be lots of fun making! Great job!


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have always wanted a pen like number 3. To me that just screams rich. I may have to learn to turn pens some day and geta lathe.

If your camera has a custom white balance just set a piece of white paper under your lights snap a photo and tell the camera that it was white. Of course each camera handles it differently but it is not hard to set one. I used to do it all the time whenshooting under flourescent lights. They give everything a green tint.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful work, as always. I think the pics came out great, too.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful work I love pens just doesn't seem as painful when writing checks when you have a gorgeous pen in your hand. Now if you can just come up with something for the credit cards. How about a nice pair of Rosewood handle scissors

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok pet peeve but there are only 1 or two truly "toxic" woods. Most woods are either classified as irritants (makes you itch, sneeze,etc), or sensitizers (you can develop progressively worsening symptoms over time, with them causing potentially serious allergic reactions with even minimal exposures). So wear a good respirator if you think a wood may bother you.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally I have a weakened immune system so I will probably stay away from it. I know these sights are not always trusted because of the data input but I found several references from other sites stating toxic to extremely toxic especially in young, old and people with immune problems like mine.

There also seems to be some distinction between synthetic Camphor and the natural Camphor tree products. Natural being better.

http://www.copperwiki.org/index.php?title=Camphor

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camphor

_http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Wood_Hazards

Cinnamomum camphora_: (*Camphorwood*) The wood contains camphor and borneol. Following cases of serious toxicity and even death in children, products containing more than trace quantities of camphor have now largely been withdrawn from the market (Reynolds 1996). "Can cause dermatitis and shortness of breath" and camphor causes mild heart stimulant activity. Topically applied, it can penetrate the skin.


Either way the info is out there that it apparently affects at least some seriously. I'm just wondering if anyone has turned it that is on WWT.


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice work Marine. I personally like the died box elder burl. I like colorful pens. 

I'm a pen turner as well. Last I turned, I was working with polyester resins and rotten woods. We called it "Worthless Wood Casting". Pretty cool stuff. 

Hope to see more of your work. Great to see such a variety of woodworkers here. 

Take care and keep up the good work. 

Steve

By the way, have you tried setting your white balance before you shoot. Each time you pick a new pen or background, you should reset it. That may help clear up the off color background. It looks like you have enough light. #4 actually looks a little bit overexposed. Just a thought or two. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Those are all beautiful. I especially love the amboyna. How is it to turn? I think its my favorite wood but I havnt messed with any burls and with the price of amboyna, Ive been putting off destroying some!!
> 
> I got some CFL's for my light box as well. You need the "daylight" ones. They dont change your colors. I'm still playing with camera settings because my white backround always looks grey.
> 
> I have a really cool piece of figured Campher. Mine is still pretty green so I havnt cut it up yet. Thanks for the heads up though. Didny know it was toxic. I have some Mango also and I read that it is highly toxic to some.



I have daylight CFL's throught the house and they make the purple pen look blue so I know they will effect the colors in some way. I'm looking for halogen they are hotter but they as well as LED lights and sunlight make the purple pen purple. I'm also going to try a black background. I have Red and Blue also but I don't think I will like them. I wanted Grey but can only find a Grey in a large sheet like when you go take professional pictures and it cost $80.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

stevespens said:


> Very nice work Marine. I personally like the died box elder burl. I like colorful pens.
> 
> I'm a pen turner as well. Last I turned, I was working with polyester resins and rotten woods. We called it "Worthless Wood Casting". Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> ...


Your the second one to mention setting the white level. I guess i need to read the book. The 4th picture was auto corrected with Corel Photo Paint software and I agree. I want to take a Picture and it look good from the start so I will be reading or buying a new Camera.:laughing:


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

Hang on there, let me show you something.


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a light tent I made. I used lights from a halogen light rack from HD. 








And here is an example of a shot.








I have a tutorial for building this tent if you want me to send it. Let me know.
Remember, it's best to defuse the light before it gets to your subject. Hence the cotton cloth.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

stevespens said:


> Here's a light tent I made. I used lights from a halogen light rack from HD.
> View attachment 37095
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kenbo had a good thread on that a while back but I have one that I purchased cheap. I think the lights are just not bright enough and it also only came with two lights. I was going to have to add one anyway so I will get 3 if needed.


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

No prob.


----------



## Woodworkprojects33 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Turning a Pen*



TxDade said:


> Very nice looking pens! I would love to see someone actually turning one. It looks like that would be lots of fun making! Great job!


Hi Dave, If you google: How to turn a pen video, you will get all kinds of videos from turning wood or acrylic pens. Just click on what video you are interested in and you will be all set. Hope this helps you out. Yes, it is a lot of fun making the pens too. :yes: John


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! They all look great. Your burls are all gorgeous, have very nice colors and figures, very attractive. Great fit and finish too. Great work!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dang Rich those look really good :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Dammit, I REALLY want to make pens. I especially like the first one. I've had a lathe for almost two years now and I've even got the mandrels and stock to get started. These pens are awesome Rich, just flat out awesome.


----------

